# Gonna be away this weekend



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi I am headed to the coast for the weekend.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok, I'll admit it... I'm jealous.







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

erichave a good time! I'm headed for the gorge myself. Let's hope for good weather - although given the past couple of days, I'm just hoping not to get too much snow or ice up there!nancy


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,hope you have a fab weekend away - I'm not jealous at all!







{{hugs}}Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks everyone. I am going to cook for a painting party at my friends rental house there. I am also going to take pictures of my brothers new rental house and crash pad







three houses down from my friends.Yes, Nancy I know what you mean they had snow on the beach yesterday which is of course pretty rare. Gonna dress warm and look for whales.







I see one everytime I am down there.







Enjoy the Gorge.







Watch out for the wind up there so you don't blow away. I remember being at crown Point one time with an umbrella and the wind lifted me off the ground and carried me about 15 feet and about 6 inches off the ground. Thought I was gonna blow off the MT into the gorge almost.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool! Have a good weekend/ Sorry if this message is illegible. Staff party (for company i lopnger work for. Bitter? Yes! But i'll tell you all another day. Very drunk now. Best go. Opps.S


----------

